# Electric yellow lab laying on side at bottom of tank



## Phil72 (Mar 13, 2016)

If you decide to post a question, keep in mind that the best way to get help/input from other forum members is to provide all the pertinent data in your post.

:!: Tank size: 37 gallons, moved to a 14 gallon tub with 10 gallons of water. Tank mates in the original tank: Another electric yellow lab, two blue Johanni african cichlids (a little smaller than the electric yellows), and an unidentified orange african cichlid (possibly a red zebra, about the same size as the electric yellows).
What are your water parameters: Temperature, ammonia (NH3/4), nitrite (NO2), pH, GH, KH and nitrate (NO3)? It's not sufficient to say that your water tests "okay" or "fine." Sometimes a misunderstanding about WATER CHEMISTRY requirements is the root of the problem. If you don't have TEST KITS, you should purchase them. In the meantime, your local fish store will probably test your water for you -- just be sure to get the actual results rather than just a "thumbs up".
:!: How long has it been set up? Is it CYCLED? (This can rule out cycling issues.): It has been set up for about 6 months. It was cycled before it was stocked.

:!: Water parameters: Ammonia: 0 ppm, Nitrite: 0 ppm, Nitrate: 5 ppm, pH: 7.8 Original tank: Ammonia: 1 ppm, Nitrite: 0 ppm, Nitrate: 40 ppm, pH: 6.0

:!: I have had the fish about 5 months. I feed them top fin cichlid pellets. No new fish have been introduced recently. I do about 5-10 gallon water change weekly, using aqua-safe plus to neutralize chlorine and chloramines.

:!: The electric yellow lab lies at the bottom of the tank on its side. It appears to have some fin rot on the tail, a little on the top fin, and some on the lower fins near the gills. There are also a few dead appearing scales. If lifted and moved to another location higher in the water column by a net, he will attempt to swim away, but cannot use his tail fin. Earlier, he was also gasping at the bottom of the tank, but he does not do that anymore. At this point he just lies motionless, unless prompted by the net to move. He also does not eat, and backs away from food in the jaws of rubber tipped tweezers. I am currently treating with API MelaFix.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Sorry you are having problems with your fish.

Are you saying the tank you had the fish in had a pH of 6.0 and you moved it into a tank with a pH of 7.8?

Usually clean water and low nitrates will help with healing of mild fin rot if caught soon enough. If it has progressed as far as what you are seeing, the medication usually recommended is Erythromycin.


----------



## Phil72 (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks for your input. Unfortunately, I am unable to get erythromycin right now, but am continuing the dose with MelaFix. Is this all due to fin rot, or there possibly another issue involved that is contributing to the laying on his side? I checked the all of the pH values again, and what I recorded the first time was correct. I have since done a 15 gallon water change on the original tank and the pH is getting higher in it.


----------



## Fish Jerk (Mar 9, 2016)

Sounds more like he got beat up then got infected from his wounds. Probably needs antibiotics, but might be too late now anyways. If they get beat up usually they can recover but it sounds like there's more than that going on at this point.


----------



## Phil72 (Mar 13, 2016)

I've been treating with MelaFix and the fish has not yet died. He is actually attempting to swim sometimes, but cannot get straight or onto his other side. Any ideas?


----------



## Fish Jerk (Mar 9, 2016)

Some salt (teaspoon a gallon, maybe two), some heat (at least 80, no more than 82), some antibiotics. There is nothing else you can really do. With good water and high heat and a little salt he should be fine but I'd give medication just in case.


----------



## Phil72 (Mar 13, 2016)

I'll try that. Thank you.


----------



## Phil72 (Mar 13, 2016)

I have just been using the recommended MelaFix dose up until now, and he is just about completely healed. He is swimming and eating. Thanks for the help.


----------

